# Heidi's Kidding thread - unknown due date!



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Just thought I would share pictures of Heidi. She is due to kid some time soon. I wanted you all to guess on when she would give birth. She is 2.5 years old and a FF. I projected her due date to be sometime around now but don't have specifics.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 19, 2013)

First let me say that's a very nice looking goat.

Based on the looks of udder, she is due soon.  

I would keep close tabs on her ligaments.  In my experience that is the most accurate indicator of a doe being soon in the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you. It's also a VERY stubborn goat. The judge last year placed her as best dry yearling at the fair. Didn't show her this year due to her pregnancy issue. Just showed the other not so preggo one in the pet class. Next year I'm going to show her and the other one at some ADGA sanctioned shows. The buck I bred them to is tri colored, blue eyes, and has multiple champions in it's pedigree.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Forgot to add she is having at least twins!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry about the mega close up  !







Just thought I would add a few more pictures from today. Her ligs are still very much there so not today.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 25, 2013)

I was watching her today and noticed a few different things. On fias co farms website I printed off a signs of labor page. I've noticed today she has a few of them. One being the far away look in her eyes. It also said a lot of yawning is a symptom. She did that A LOT while I was out there. Her udder ( not sure if this anything to do with anything ) also seems a little warmer than usual. Her ligs still feel there but a touch softer than earlier. She also has been making a different noise than she usually makes. Sounds more like a quiet in pain noise.Probably just tricking my self but I really hope it's tomorrow or the day after!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 29, 2013)

Just for anyone who may be interested her ligaments are almost 100% GONE! Still nothing coming form her lady parts. Maybe tonight or tomorrow .


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 29, 2013)

Super exciting!!! I cant wait to see the pics. I hope it goes smooth for you and her. Fingers crossed you get to see it happen  Keep us posted.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 29, 2013)

Still nothing but the ligs are still gone. Should be tonight! :bun 
Just checked on her again and she has a 6" - 8" strand of milky colored stuff hanging from her lady parts.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 29, 2013)

Super exciting!  Best of luck, be sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 29, 2013)

Just had two does an hour ago! pics. soon.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 29, 2013)

Awwwww YAY!!!! They are so cute and 2 does is fantastic. Congrats to you and your doe! I hope everything went smooth. I cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 29, 2013)

Everything went very smooth! First kid was bigger and took a second. Ten minutes later she had the second one and pushed real hard and this little doe just fell right out, LOL. Another week or two and I'll be doing this with my other doe


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea! So happy for you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats on your little cuties...and both girls!!!!


----------



## cindyg (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats, I've had several kiddings over the last couple of years, but I just have to say that your doe Heidi is one of the nicest I've ever seen.  She just has such a look to her, I bet she's a real sweetheart.  Have fun.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 30, 2013)

Hooray - they're beautiful!   Congratulations!!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Aug 30, 2013)

cindyg said:
			
		

> Congrats, I've had several kiddings over the last couple of years, but I just have to say that your doe Heidi is one of the nicest I've ever seen.  She just has such a look to her, I bet she's a real sweetheart.  Have fun.


Psh sweetheart... She can be if she wants but otherwise she's doing what she wants. Although I tried milking a little colostrum out today and she didn't fight at all  . She just let me figure out what the heck to do. Her teats are so small that I can only use two fingers and then role my thumb down. I got it towards the end but decided I'll just let her go and milk her again in two weeks.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 2, 2013)

Heidi is a beautiful doe.  I am so happy for you and your two little precious doelings.


----------



## meme (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful mom and babies. Congrats! 

ETA, my Alpine doe is named Heidi also. Love that name!


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 3, 2013)

Well one of the babies didn't make it. I think it had something just wrong with it because the other is happy as could be and jumping every where. Later today I'm going to have to make another thread for Rosie because she might kid this weekend.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 3, 2013)

x2


----------



## chicken pickin (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry you lost one of the babies.  I hope the other one continues to do well.

And I cant wait to read the next thread for your other pregnant doe.


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 3, 2013)

From today


----------



## nigerianbreeder (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=342513#p342513
BTW Heidi is very good on the milking stand. Just lets me do what I need to.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful kid!


----------

